# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Shpëtoni ambientin!

## Edvin83

E di se kjo do te jete tema ku askush nuk do te marre pjese dhe askush e can koken per te por ambienti eshte ai qe na shqeteson e na perket te gjitheve. Njerezit po e shkaterrojne ambientin me nmje hap te papare ne historine e tokes, mijera specie po zhduken ne vit, zhdukja me e madhe masive ne toke qe nga koha e dinosaureve, ngrohja globale ka marre vrull, dhe kush e di si do te ndryhsoje klima, per mire apo per keq. U shpenzuan 80 miliarde dollare per luften ne Irak, nuk e dime sa do te shpenzohen per Iranin, apo tjere vende. E per ambientin askush nuk derdh nnje kokerr leku, Jetojme ne nje vend ku nuk e dime si jetojme mes pluhurit, tymit, dhe zhurmes. Pyjet nuk ekzistojne me dhe natyra po shkaterrohet teresisht!

----------


## Borix

Do ishte me mire te diskutonim si te shpetonim mjedisin (sic thote titulli i temes), se sa te shprehim edhe ketu pikepamjet politike mbi boshtin e se keqes...

----------


## FTN_2004

Urime Edvin83 per temen qe ke hapur dhe interesin ne kete problem nderkombetar. Eshte e cuditshme qe ne shekullin e 21, me avacimet e shkences dhe njerezimit, ngrohja globale nuk eshte bere akoma problem i rendit te pare.  Dikush sugjeroi qe nuk duhet te quajtur ngrohje globale, po nje emer me te frikshem qe ndergjegjesoi njerezimin me shume. Problemi me duket eshte injoranca e politikaneve te sotshem qe qeverisin shtete qe duhet te jene ne rradhe te pare per kete problem (W-ja dhe kabineti i tij evangjelist ne USA per shembull) . Ta pakten nje gje e mire eshte qe po flitet per kete problem. Time-s kishte nje numer special muajin e kaluar per te njejtin problem. Grupet e shkencetareve me duket jane dorezuar dhe po presin deri sa te behen zgjedhjet e reja ketej nga ne. Un propozoj qe ky si problem te filloi te trajtohet ne shkolla, mbase ne Gjeografi ose Astoronomi, nuk i mbaj mend mire kete klasat tani. 
 Un per vete po perpiqem te bej dicka sado te vogel per mjedisin. E para eshte edukimi dhe sensibilizimi i te paedukuarve dhe te pasensibilizuarve qe me rrethojne ne jeten e perditshme. Tjeter, nuk do bleja kurre SUV ose nje makine qe perdor shume karburant thjesht per qef. Riciklimi duhet te behet i detyrueshem. E fundit, le te mos votojme per ata qe nuk i behet vone per ambjentin por qe mendojne vetem per veten e tyre.

----------


## estonica

Jam dakord me postimin por deshiroj te shtoj se megjithese ngadale, ndryshimet kane filluar. 
Per fat te keq sipas nje botimi shkencor, edhe nqs nderpriten teresisht clirimet e gazit temperatura e planetit perseri do te vazhdoj te rritet dhe kjo mendohet te shkaktoje anomali te shumta ne ambjent.
Edhe dicka, mos harroni se cdo gje qe kemi sot eshte si rezultat i zhvillimit industrial, prandaj megjithe te mirat duhet te pranoni edhe te keqijat.

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Si tha Bart-i? -''Recycling?? What recycling??When the Sun is Burned out,the World is Doomed anyway..!!''..lol

Teknologjia po avancon me hapa me te shpejta se Demi qe po i shkaktohet planetit nga ky avancim.Porporcion i zhdrejte, keshtuqe mos u panikosni.Panikun lerjani 'manjakeve' te entomologjise qe vene kujen se po zhduken nja dy tre lloje buburrecash te kuq me kembe te thyme apo ''Tifozave'' te zhapikeve ngaqe nja 2 metra poshte kacolles mbreterore te Guxhuratit,ngordhi hardhucka e fundit me ngjyre blu e pika te verdha ke hunda. 
Kemi ardhur deri ketu ku jemi si njerezim,e do vazhdojme te shkojme me hapa me te shpejte perpara,pa pasur nevoje te ndalojme vrullin e zhvillimit teknologjik qe po perjetojme/gezojme sot.

Sic mund edhe t'jua thote Anetares ne shkrimet e ardhshme,nuk qendron e keqja tek Janky-te,se pa microsoftin e tyre qe nxjerr goxha tym ne ajer nuk do te ishte ne gjendje ai ketu ne kete 'kuvend',sot,apo edhe neser deri nga dreka, qe t'ju shpjegonte pafajesine e tyre, ne menyre virtuale.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## romeoOOO

> E di se kjo do te jete tema ku askush nuk do te marre pjese dhe askush e can koken per te por ambienti eshte ai qe na shqeteson e na perket te gjitheve. Njerezit po e shkaterrojne ambientin me nmje hap te papare ne historine e tokes, mijera specie po zhduken ne vit, zhdukja me e madhe masive ne toke qe nga koha e dinosaureve, ngrohja globale ka marre vrull, dhe kush e di si do te ndryhsoje klima, per mire apo per keq. U shpenzuan 80 miliarde dollare per luften ne Irak, nuk e dime sa do te shpenzohen per Iranin, apo tjere vende. E per ambientin askush nuk derdh nnje kokerr leku, Jetojme ne nje vend ku nuk e dime si jetojme mes pluhurit, tymit, dhe zhurmes. Pyjet nuk ekzistojne me dhe natyra po shkaterrohet teresisht!



Un hapa nje teme per kete pune, po nga problemet qe kishte forumi atehere u zhduk.


Aty ku thua qe nuk behen shpenzime per mjedisin e ke shume gabim, shuma te medha shpenzohen cdo vit per kete pune, por mos te duket qe eshte e thjeshte te luftosh me natyren.


Ne e kemi kthyer globin ne nje fabrike mbeturinash, qe vetem po e shfrytzojme si parazite te kqi.

Shpresoj ne nje te ardhme sa me te mire, edhe pse gjtihcka me duket e zymte.

----------


## diikush

http://www.pbs.org/journeytoplanetearth/

pashe nje pjese te ketij programit ne PBS; mjaft interesant ne pershkrimin e sjelljeve te rendomta njerezore dhe ndikimin qe ato kane ne ekosistemin e planetit tone.

----------


## Edvin83

> Si tha Bart-i? -''Recycling?? What recycling??When the Sun is Burned out,the World is Doomed anyway..!!''..lol
> 
> Teknologjia po avancon me hapa me te shpejta se Demi qe po i shkaktohet planetit nga ky avancim.Porporcion i zhdrejte, keshtuqe mos u panikosni.Panikun lerjani 'manjakeve' te entomologjise qe vene kujen se po zhduken nja dy tre lloje buburrecash te kuq me kembe te thyme apo ''Tifozave'' te zhapikeve ngaqe nja 2 metra poshte kacolles mbreterore te Guxhuratit,ngordhi hardhucka e fundit me ngjyre blu e pika te verdha ke hunda. 
> Kemi ardhur deri ketu ku jemi si njerezim,e do vazhdojme te shkojme me hapa me te shpejte perpara,pa pasur nevoje te ndalojme vrullin e zhvillimit teknologjik qe po perjetojme/gezojme sot.


Kete zhdukje po e shkaktojme une e ti, e te gjithe te tjeret pak nga pak nga veprimet tona te papergjegjshme, dhe ato kafshe e bime te panevojshme qe thua ti permbajne celesin gjenetik per shume ilace qe njeriu nuk i njeh dhe as do ti njohe ndonjehre se cdo vit po zhduken kafshet me te gjitha habitatet e tyre ne menyre te pallogaritshme. Ato hardhuca qe thua ti dhe qqe nuk te interesojne fare kane enzima qe luftojne qelizat kanceroze dhe vetem tani shkencetaret kane filluar t'i studiojne pasi pane qe tek krokodili nuk shkaktohen infeksione dhe kancere. Por ty do te te bjere nder mend per to vetem kur te semuresh vete e pastaj do t'i kerkosh e nuk do t'i gjesh. Por si thote populli-"Kur te vijne mendte, te ikin dhente!"

----------


## Edvin83

Shembullin per shpenzimet qe behen e dhashe sepse mesova se duhej vetem 500 leke per te blere nje fidan peme dhe as 300 leke per ta mbjelle ate. Shiko si eshte katandisur vendi yne, dhe shiko milionat qe shpenzohen per fushata, party, ngaterresa ne parlament e budallalleqe te tjera e me thoni se sa po jepen thjesht per nje peme, per natyren?Sa pyje kane mbetur ende ne Shqiperi, mos te flasim per ato qe i thone pyje por qe jane pyje shume te degraduar dhe te prere pa kriter. sa leke jep nje njeri i thjeshte per te mbjelle nje peme, dhe sa leke jep ai ne dite per te blere paketa duhani?
Ne shkolla nuk ka fare edukim ambiental dhe po t'u flasesh te rinjeve per ambientin eshte njesoj si te flasesh kinezce per ta. Duhet te veprojme para se Shqiperia te kthehet ne nje kazan te madh mbeturinash ku te merr malli te shohesh nje peme e nje kafshe!

----------


## Toro

> E di se kjo do te jete tema ku askush nuk do te marre pjese dhe askush e can koken per te por ambienti eshte ai qe na shqeteson e na perket te gjitheve. Njerezit po e shkaterrojne ambientin me nmje hap te papare ne historine e tokes, mijera specie po zhduken ne vit, zhdukja me e madhe masive ne toke qe nga koha e dinosaureve, ngrohja globale ka marre vrull, dhe kush e di si do te ndryhsoje klima, per mire apo per keq. U shpenzuan 80 miliarde dollare per luften ne Irak, nuk e dime sa do te shpenzohen per Iranin, apo tjere vende. E per ambientin askush nuk derdh nnje kokerr leku, Jetojme ne nje vend ku nuk e dime si jetojme mes pluhurit, tymit, dhe zhurmes. Pyjet nuk ekzistojne me dhe natyra po shkaterrohet teresisht!


Problemi yt ku qendron ketu? Mos do qe te vije Amerika dhe te te rregulloje ambientin ty? Ato miliardat mos ti mori gje ty nga xhepi? Nga e gjete ti kete te drejte te gjykosh shtetin amerikan se ku do ti shpenzoje parate, kur ti as taksa nuk paguan ne Amerike, as jeton ne te! Dhe nga e di ti qe shteti amerikan nuk shpezon miliarda dollare ne mbrojtjen e ambientit?
Oh na fal i nderuar zoteri , qe nuk te pyetem ty se ku duhet ti derdhte miliardat e dollareve Amerika!

Ambientalistet.....Hmmm....jane specie njerezore, qe pas renies se komunizmit, ndryshuan taktike dhe po e luftojne kapitalizmin me teorine e pasteritise se ambientit!

Ik o plak na lej rehat me perrallat e ngrohjes globale e zhdukjen e mijera specieve vit per vit....Shko e thuaja ndonji femije ta vesh ne gjume! Shifni veten tuaj atje ku jeni....ato plehrat mos i hidhni nga kati i peste nga ballkoni per ti bere kosh ke kazani i plehrave....se nuk jeni Michael Jordan...Qashtu.

----------


## Edvin83

> Problemi yt ku qendron ketu? Mos do qe te vije Amerika dhe te te rregulloje ambientin ty? Ato miliardat mos ti mori gje ty nga xhepi? Nga e gjete ti kete te drejte te gjykosh shtetin amerikan se ku do ti shpenzoje parate, kur ti as taksa nuk paguan ne Amerike, as jeton ne te! Dhe nga e di ti qe shteti amerikan nuk shpezon miliarda dollare ne mbrojtjen e ambientit?
> Oh na fal i nderuar zoteri , qe nuk te pyetem ty se ku duhet ti derdhte miliardat e dollareve Amerika!
> 
> Ambientalistet.....Hmmm....jane specie njerezore, qe pas renies se komunizmit, ndryshuan taktike dhe po e luftojne kapitalizmin me teorine e pasteritise se ambientit!
> 
> Ik o plak na lej rehat me perrallat e ngrohjes globale e zhdukjen e mijera specieve vit per vit....Shko e thuaja ndonji femije ta vesh ne gjume! Shifni veten tuaj atje ku jeni....ato plehrat mos i hidhni nga kati i peste nga ballkoni per ti bere kosh ke kazani i plehrave....se nuk jeni Michael Jordan...Qashtu.


Ja dhe nje partizan dhe atdhetar i flakte qe pasi ka ikur nga Shqiperia shan e pershan atdheun e tij...Lexo me siper se rreth cfare eshte tema, dhe pastaj shprehe mllefin tend ndaj nesh qe jemi race me "inferiore" dhe vend me "primitiv" se vendi te cilit tani ti i perkiske. Une nuk e hapa kete teme per politike as per te diskutuar nacionalizmat e lufterat, une ate shembull te 80 miliardeshit e mora per te treguar se ku i shpenzon energjite e veta specia Homo Sapiens per kete planet dhe se sa kontribuon kjo specie per ruajtjen e habitatit te vet apo shkaterrimit te tij, dhe kete shembull e mora thjesht per krahasim jo per te share SHBA, se sa per dijenine tende une nuk jam kunder SHBA, dhe kam diplome Amerikane qe ti ndoshta nuk e ke megjithese ma qenke bir mish e thua i atij vendi, ndersa ne ketu jemi thjesht parazite komuniste qe luftojme kapitalizmin dhe hedhim PLEHRA nga ballkoni qe perderisa e permend dhe vete duhesh ta kesh bere shume here kur ke qene ketu ne Shqiperi se dallohet dhe nga fjalet qe perdor dhe menyra e te shkruarit. Nuk e kam "edukaten" tende qe te hedh plehrat nga ballkoni dhe shpresoj te mos kthehesh me ne kete vend se mos na infekton me menyren tende te hedhjes se plehrave!
Ambienti eshte i te gjithe specieve, racave e qenieve ne kete planet, nuk eshte as i joti e as i Homo Americanus-governmentus!
Une nuk te shtriva doren ty si "perfaqesues i qeverise se SHBA" qe qenke, por thjesht desha te sensibilizoja cdo njeri per te keqen qe po ma kanoset dhe si ta shpetojme shtepine tone qe quhet TOKE!

----------


## Toro

> Ja dhe nje partizan dhe atdhetar i flakte qe pasi ka ikur nga Shqiperia shan e pershan atdheun e tij...Lexo me siper se rreth cfare eshte tema, dhe pastaj shprehe mllefin tend ndaj nesh qe jemi race me "inferiore" dhe vend me "primitiv" se vendi te cilit tani ti i perkiske. Une nuk e hapa kete teme per politike as per te diskutuar nacionalizmat e lufterat, une ate shembull te 80 miliardeshit e mora per te treguar se ku i shpenzon energjite e veta specia Homo Sapiens per kete planet dhe se sa kontribuon kjo specie per ruajtjen e habitatit te vet apo shkaterrimit te tij, dhe kete shembull e mora thjesht per krahasim jo per te share SHBA, se sa per dijenine tende une nuk jam kunder SHBA, dhe kam diplome Amerikane qe ti ndoshta nuk e ke megjithese ma qenke bir mish e thua i atij vendi, ndersa ne ketu jemi thjesht parazite komuniste qe luftojme kapitalizmin dhe hedhim PLEHRA nga ballkoni qe perderisa e permend dhe vete duhesh ta kesh bere shume here kur ke qene ketu ne Shqiperi se dallohet dhe nga fjalet qe perdor dhe menyra e te shkruarit. Nuk e kam "edukaten" tende qe te hedh plehrat nga ballkoni dhe shpresoj te mos kthehesh me ne kete vend se mos na infekton me menyren tende te hedhjes se plehrave!
> Ambienti eshte i te gjithe specieve, racave e qenieve ne kete planet, nuk eshte as i joti e as i Homo Americanus-governmentus!
> Une nuk te shtriva doren ty si "perfaqesues i qeverise se SHBA" qe qenke, por thjesht desha te sensibilizoja cdo njeri per te keqen qe po ma kanoset dhe si ta shpetojme shtepine tone qe quhet TOKE!


E c'lidhje ka diploma jote me temen? 
Ne bote ka 212 shtete, te cilat pak a shume kane shperdorim paraje.....Perse nga keto 212 zgjodhe pikerisht Ameriken dhe nuk interesohesh bie fjala se sa para shpenzon....Vanuatu!?

Kalojme tek tema:

1) The me siper  "Njerezit po e shkaterrojne ambientin me nmje hap te papare ne historine e tokes, mijera specie po zhduken ne vit, zhdukja me e madhe masive ne toke qe nga koha e dinosaureve" ....Kete perrallen e zhdukjes se specieve kemi te pakten 15 vjet qe e degjojme....Po te besh nje aritmetike te thjeshte me minimumin e zhdukjes se specieve 1000 ne vit , i bie rreth 15 000 specie te jene zhdukur....A ka mundesi te na rreshtosh jo 15 000 por 50 emra speciesh te zhdukura?  A ke degjuar sesa specie te reja qe nuk njiheshin me pare zbulohen cdo vit?

2) The me siper "ngrohja globale ka marre vrull, dhe kush e di si do te ndryhsoje klima, per mire apo per keq. "....Natyrisht nuk e ve njeri ne dyshim qe klima e planetit ndryshon...A ka ngrohje globale apo parapergatitje per ftohje globale ketu shkencetare te ndryshem kane teori e ide diametralisht te kunderta. E zeme per nje moment se paska ngrohje globale....Eshte e shkaktuar nga njeriu apo eshte thjesht fenomen natyror , cikel qe ndodh njehere ne disa mijera vjet, perseri shkencetaret jane ne dyshim....Madje pjesa me e madhe e tyre mendon se njeriu nuk ka mundesi te ndryshoje klimen e planetit, eshte mjaft i pafuqishem per ta kontrolluar ate. Eshte "ngrohja globale e shkaktuar nga njeriu" nje tjeter sallate patate si "vrima e ozonit"....Ne vitet '80 na hengren veshet e futen panikun tek njerezit duke deklaruar se ne vitin 2000 50% e popullsise se botes do te vdiste nga kanceri i lekures....Qe te arrijme ne 2006 e te mesojme se qenka mrekulli qe qenkemi gjalle.

3)The me siper "E per ambientin askush nuk derdh nnje kokerr leku...." Faktikisht per ambientin derdhen me miliona dollare nga shumica e qeverive te botes perendimore. Thjesht per informacion , konsumatori evropian paguan mesatarisht 250% takse ne vleren e cdo fucie nafte qe konsumon, si takse per "ambientin"...Konsumatori amerikan paguan aty tek 75% te cmimit te naftes si takse... Riciklimet e letrave, lendeve drusore, resorseve te tjera materiale rifinancohen ne formen e kredive taksore e me programe te vecanta nga qeveria amerikane dhe nga shume qeveri evropiane......

Sa per lidhjet e ambientalisteve me komunistet, socialistet e krahun e majte, kete e di cdo njeri qe nuk e ha sapunin per djathe ne perendim....megjithate po te postoj nje material ne anglisht...thjesht te te hapi oreksin:

_Pro-Saddam Greenpeace blockades P.M. Howard's residence: now lets look at Greenpeace' KGB links 

Gerard Jackson
Melbourne: Australia
BrookesNews.Com 
Thursday 20 March 2003 

Pro-Saddam Greenpeace demonstrators blocked the gates of Prime Minister Howard's residence, forcing him to leave by rear entrance. 

Waving placards and calling the prime minister a "war criminal, they demanded that he concede to Saddam's demands. 

That Greenpeace should support Saddam is no surprise to those acquainted with its KGB links and its pathological hatred of capitalism pro-Soviet activities. 

Much as Greenpeace has tried to cover up, with the help of sympathetic journalists, its Soviet links, it is a matter of public record that during the 1980s the Soviets helped Greenpeace raise funds in return for which it helped the Soviets plan propaganda campaigns. 

During the 80s the Soviets helped Greenpeace raise funds, while the environmentalist group helps formulate Soviet propaganda. It appears, however, that cooperation did not stop with just aiding the Soviet propaganda onslaught against the West. 

Greenpeace made Fernando Pereira it official photographer. But Pereira had been and important member of the Stasi-backed Baader-Meinhof gang, a Marxist-Leninist terrorist group. The Dutch Communist Party later made him editor of its paper Der Waarheld. Eventually he was arrest by Dutch intelligence as a Soviet agent. 

(The view that Greenpeace is evidently not bothered by certain brands of terrorism was given additional weight when it not only supported the eco-terrorist group Earth First but its cofounder Michael Roselle payroll). 

Pereira was brought to Greenpeace by the World Peace Council, another Soviet front whose chairman, Chandra Romesh, was a Soviet agent. 

So what was Greenpeace doing hiring a Soviet agent who had been an active member of a terrorist organisation? Well, do not bother asking, because Greenpeace ain't saying. But in case anyone thinks an innocent Greenpeace had been taken for a ride by cunning Soviet agents I should direct to attention to those KGB dregs that Greenpeace is still knowingly collaborating with. 

William Arkin is the director of the Nuclear Information unit at Greenpeace. He was also a member of the Marxist-Leninist Washington-based IPS (Institute of Policy Studies). The IPS is notorious for having supported every communist regime that ever existed, including every leftwing terrorist organisation I can think of. It was so brazen in its support of the Soviets it even allowed KGB operatives to work in its Washington Office. 

Brian Crozier (a highly respected commentator on intelligence matters and a fellow of the prestigious Institute for the Study of Conflict) summed up the real role of the IPS when he wrote: 

"The IPS is the perfect intellectual front for Soviet activities which would be resisted if they were too originate openly from the KGB." 

Another Greenpeace collaborator is the National Lawyers Guild. This Marxist-Leninist front for the Soviets was set up in 1936 by a caucus of the American Communist Party (CPUSA) which was helped at the time by the International Labor Defence, which in turn was an agency of the Comintern (Communist International). 

Greenpeace is also in bed with the CCR (Centre for Constitutional Rights) which was co-founded by pro-Soviet lawyers William Kuntsler and Arthur Kinoy. This pair never saw a communist totalitarian state they did not like. Michael Ratner is the organisation's current president and a notorious fellow traveller who blames the US — you guessed it — for terrorism. 

The Committee for a Sane Nuclear Policy is another longstanding friend of the water melons (green on the outside, red on the inside) that run Greenpeace. The IPS was instrumental in setting up SANE to oppose resistance to Soviet aggression. To make this organisation's pro-Soviet activities more effective Greenpeace helped it build a computer network to coordinate its anti-American activities. 

That Greenpeace should now brazenly support Saddam while viciously libelling Howard a "war criminal" exposes not just its moral and intellectual bankruptcy but the fact that it is still practising subversion._ 


Do me per Belulin?

----------


## Toro

> Tjeter, nuk do bleja kurre SUV ose nje makine qe perdor shume karburant thjesht per qef.


Natyrisht ti qe e do ambientin do blije nje makine me motor te vogel ( qe nuk djeg shume karburant tip Honda apo Fiat deri ne 1200cc).....qe do te thote se ka jete maksimale jo me teper se 100 000 milje( 160 000 km)....Une qe nuk e dua ambientin kam nje Lincoln Town Car ( te ashtuquajtur gasguzzler....4 600 cc)....Por fakt eshte se makina qe perdor une ka bere deri tani 480 000 milje ( dmth 768 000 km)...

Tani te bejme nje llogari te thjeshte se cili e do me fakte ambientin!

FTN_2004 dhe Toro supozojme se gjate gjithe jetes se tyre bejne te njejtin numer miljesh apo kilometrash per nevojat e levizjes lart e poshte, udhetime, pune, shopping etj....supozojme nje numer....500 000 milje.

Qe te beje keto 500 000 milje....Toro perdor nje makine qe djeg shume benzine....por qe shkon 500 000 milje ( me riparime te vogla kuptohet)...Makina e Toros peshon 2 ton dhe ka ekonomi mesatare16 milje per gallon benzine...pra pak a shume Toro shpenzon 31 250 gallona benzine.

FTN_2004 ka nje makine te vogel qe peshon 900 kg ( 0,9 ton) harxhon vetem 30 milje per gallon, pra 16 667 gallona benzine.....Diferenca duket qarte...Toro ka harxhuar rreth 14 000 gallona me teper benzine ne total....

Right?  Wrong!  Sic thame me siper makinat e vogla zor se e kapin 100 000 mileshin.

Per 500 000 milje Toro do te donte 1 makine 2 toneshe dhe 31 250 gallona benzine.

FTN_2004 do te donte 5 makina 0,9 toneshe dhe 16 667 gallona per te kryer 500 000 miljet. Natyrisht te harxhosh 4,5 ton materiale dhe te perdoresh energji per te prodhuar 5 makina sipas botekuptimit te FTN-2004 eshte me miqesore me ambientin se te harxhosh 2 ton materile dhe te perdoresh energji  per te ndertuar 1 makine!

Konkluzionet tuajat!




> Riciklimi duhet te behet i detyrueshem. E fundit, le te mos votojme per ata qe nuk i behet vone per ambjentin por qe mendojne vetem per veten e tyre.


I detyrueshem? Ok e gjetem......secili do i mbledhi plehrat ne pallat per ti bere ricycle.....Kush do ti transportoje ato? Kush do ti ndertoje industrite e ricicklimit? Mos valle me magji? Me telepati? Apo ke gjetur menyre per ti financuar duke i prere parate me gershere ti?  Na thuaj pra....Let me guess.....Te rriten taksat!!!!

----------


## antares

Gargulli i mesiperm pyet:
==============
Ne bote ka 212 shtete, te cilat pak a shume kane shperdorim paraje.....Perse nga keto 212 zgjodhe pikerisht Ameriken dhe nuk interesohesh bie fjala se sa para shpenzon....Vanuatu!
============================
Sepse ai vend qe ke bere ti atdhe te dyte ka 2-3% te popullates boteror dhe shkakton 25-30 te ndotjes se saj!

Sa per ate logjiken gargullore te fiatit-vs-Lincolnit, i bije qe per te arritur nivelin me te larte te mosndotjes se ambjentit te gjithe trutharet e kategorise se mesiperm te perdorin.........lokomotiva personale.....
 Idiocira te tilla nuk do guxonte ti thoshte as shefi i marketingut te Hummerit, kesaj plehre qe eshte me e gjere se e gjate per te pasur vend ku te akomodojne prapanicat e shendosha (nga junck-foodi) bashkekombasit e trangullit te mesiperm - gringot! :pa dhembe:

----------


## njeriu2006

Pse nuk perpiqen qeverite e medha te ruajne planetin apo ambjentin???

Ka shume arsye, nje nga te cilat eshte mosekzistenca e nje rreziku eminent, tjetra dhe besoj me e fuqishmja ka te beje me ekonomine dhe nxitjen e konsumit qe ajo synon duke mos menduar per plehrat qe jane gjithmone e ne rritje. 
Nga ana tjeter eshte mangesia e nje pakti boteror per ruajtjen e ambjentit me teper se nje arsye ne shkaterrimin e tij te pervitshem.
Pakti i cili eshte firmosur nga shtetet me prodhim me te madh nuk u ratifikua pasi amerika nuk pranoi te firmoste nje ulje te prodhimit te CO2.

Qe te qartesohem pakez. Shume shtete ( dhe ketu gjermani ka vendin e pare) kane vene shume Taksa duke i drejtuar konsumatoret drejt energjive te riciklueshme dhe te pastra, por cdo te thote kjo per ekonomine?
Problemet ekonomike dhe financiare te nje vendi jane rreziqe direkte dhe te prekshme nga te gjithe. Nqs gjermani paguan rreth 70% te cmimit te naftes vetem ne taksa, atehere ai pyet veten ne eshte e drejte qe planeti te mbrohet duke e lene ate pa buke. 
Ajo qe duhet te kuptojme te gjithe eshte se nqs ne shkaterrojme klimen ... planetit nuk eshte se i rruhet shume. Toka do te ekzistoje gjithmone. Ne klimen duhet ta ruajme per te ruajtur veten tone. 
Une nuk besoj se zhdukja e disa racave eshte krim i madh, eshte thjesht evolucion. Njeriu ndikon ne kete aspekt negativisht por gjithsesi mbetet evolucion. Dhe natyra gjen rrugen e vet per te ruajtur ekuilibrin. Nese jo atehere duhet ta bejme si Australianet pasi zhduken te vetmin gjuetar dhe armik te kangureve qe tashme jane shtuar pamase. Gjah i hapur. 
Pra korrigjojme vete gabimet tona  :buzeqeshje: 

Une nuk i kuptoj disa qe fillojne dhe bertasin ... te ruajme planetin te ruajme planetin....
Gjithe kjo ruajtje ndodh natyrisht por me hapa te vegjel, pasi nuk mund te shnderrosh nje ekonomi te tere boterore ne pak vite. Jo per gje po te paret qe mbesin pa buke do te jene pikerisht keta qe ulerasin. Dhe pastaj do fillojne te qahen qe s'kane buke dhe do fillojne te ulerasin prape ndaj shtetit. 
Mos prisni ndryshime drastike, por shifni rrugen qe eshte bere deri tani dhe hapat qe jane nderrmarre, dhe ato jane te shumta. 
Rreth 200 vjet ( kohe minimale ne lidhje me klimen dhe token) dhe planeti do te jete mbase komplet i paster nga prodhimi i CO2. Jo vetem se po mbaron nafta, por dhe se cilesia dhe efektishmeria e filtrave eshte gjithmonene rritje. 
Prandaj nuk keni pse te beni au-iu. 

me respekt
Jestersworld

----------


## strano

E kam ven re se kohet e fundit ka fillu me u nxef koha, po sma kishte mor menja se o nxef globi, un gjithmone me menjen se po afro vera edhe po ngrofet veni, pale kom vesh ene bluze me menge te shkrutra, do te thote se o nxef jashte mase LOL


Jan zhduk ca kafshe..?? LOL edhe?
kafshe jane le te zhduken funja si kan bo noj nder njerzimit, mos te zhduken Lopet, delet, pulat, edhe gjith ato kafshe ose shpend qe hahen.
Po hardhuca e zvarranike te qelbet le te zhduken se skan ca i duhen njerzmit.


muncisht duhet te kontribuojme ne zhdukjen e ktyne zvarranikve  :ngerdheshje: 
se sja del dot vetem nena natyre LOL

----------


## Toro

Ja se c'na thone dhe kanadezet per ngrohjen globale dhe te famshmin protokoll te Kiotos:

EDMONTON JOURNAL

Overheated argument flawed
People produce a minuscule amount of planet's greenhouse gases 

Sun 17 Nov 2002 
Page: A14 

Carbon dioxide -- CO2 -- is not a pollutant. Therefore, the Kyoto accord is not a pollution-control treaty. 

Carbon dioxide does not cause smog. Instead, carbon dioxide is what is known as a greenhouse gas, a GHG. It occurs naturally, as well as being generated by humans. *According to the UN's Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change, nature releases between 150 and 153 gigatons of CO2 each year; we humans emit about six to nine gigatons. That's nature, 93 to 97 per cent; humans, three to six per cent.* 

So the Kyoto accord will not make the air cleaner. Just what will it accomplish? 

Greenhouse gases, primarily water vapour and CO2, **** energy from the sun after it bounces off the Earth's surface and keeps it from returning to space, ensuring it remains to warm the planet. It is the only reason the Earth is warm enough to support life. 

The global warming theory holds that because the concentration of carbon dioxide is increasing in the atmosphere, the greenhouse effect will be magnified and Earth's temperature increased. 

The increase in CO2 alone will only cause warming of about one degree C over the next century, though, even if its atmospheric concentration doubles as the IPCC predicts. *By itself, manmade CO2 will not cause much warming. To achieve the kind of extreme warming -- three to six degrees by 2100 -- the kind forecast by the IPCC, green lobbyists and Ottawa, the kind that might lead to disastrous floods, droughts, tornadoes and hurricanes, the spread of tropical viruses, dislocations of entire peoples, and so on, CO2-induced warming has to be magnified three-, four- or even six-fold by what are called "feedbacks."* 

Here is where the global warming/Kyoto science goes off the rails. 
*
Only thermometers on the ground have detected any warming in the past 25 years. Weather satellites and balloons have not, which is surprising if only because the global warming theory suggests warming should be greater in the atmosphere than on the ground.* So it is a significant setback for the overall global warming theory for measurements of the atmosphere to turn up no warming yet. 

So far, significant global warming exists only in computer models of future climate. And to achieve it even there, the global warming modellers have to create "feedbacks." As Richard Lindzen, a professor of meteorology at MIT and a lead author of both the IPCC and the U.S. National Academy of Science 2001 reports on global warming, explains it "in the models, clouds and water vapour increase in response to warming so as to greatly amplify the warming." In essence, manmade CO2 in the atmosphere causes a minor warming that then triggers an enormous natural warming. 

But, as Lindzen points out, we are more than half way to a doubling of CO2, yet nowhere near the cataclysmic temperature rise forecast by the UN, the David Suzuki Foundation, the Sierra Club, federal Environment Minister David Anderson and others.* If temperature rises in response to CO2 , the 20th century should have witnessed an increase of 1.5 to 2.0 degrees C, rather than just the 0.5 degrees that actually occurred. Lindzen says there is "some unknown process cancelling the difference."* Perhaps the increased cloudiness caused by the initial CO2 warming prevents solar radiation from reaching the ground, so it is never bounced back to be trapped by the greenhouse effect. 

How water vapour and clouds affect climate is almost unknown, yet those who believe in Kyoto and the coming global warming disaster base most of their theory on these two factors working exactly as they predict and tripling, quadrupling or even sextupling the manmade warming. 

Add in one last wrinkle. *Green house gases make up just one per cent of the atmosphere. Of that one per cent, water vapour makes up 97 per cent and CO2 just two per cent. Of the tiny sliver that consists of CO2, just three to six per cent is manmade; the vast majority occurs naturally. And of the tiny amount of CO2 that is manmade, the amount that would be stopped by Kyoto is, at most, one-sixth, if the U.S. were in the treaty, which it is not*. 

The global warming theory holds that a fraction of a fraction of CO2 (the manmade portion generated by industrialized nations), will distort the natural greenhouse effect so much that even though manmade and natural CO2, together, are a tiny fraction of greenhouse gases, and greenhouse gases are themselves only a tiny fraction of the total atmosphere, this industrialized-nation CO2 is enough to cause an unnatural temperature rise of such potency that it will trigger a natural rise of two to five degrees, even though we have no idea what would cause this natural temperature rise, which so far is not showing up as predicted. I won't bet on it. 


_______________________
Lorne Gunter
Columnist, Edmonton Journal
Editorial Board Member, National Post

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Problemi yt ku qendron ketu? Mos do qe te vije Amerika dhe te te rregulloje ambientin ty? Ato miliardat mos ti mori gje ty nga xhepi? Nga e gjete ti kete te drejte te gjykosh shtetin amerikan se ku do ti shpenzoje parate, kur ti as taksa nuk paguan ne Amerike, as jeton ne te! Dhe nga e di ti qe shteti amerikan nuk shpezon miliarda dollare ne mbrojtjen e ambientit?
> *Oh na fal i nderuar zoteri , qe nuk te pyetem ty se ku duhet ti derdhte miliardat e dollareve Amerika!*
> 
> Ambientalistet.....Hmmm....jane specie njerezore, qe pas renies se komunizmit, ndryshuan taktike dhe po e luftojne kapitalizmin me teorine e pasteritise se ambientit!
> 
> Ik o plak na lej rehat me perrallat e ngrohjes globale e zhdukjen e mijera specieve vit per vit....Shko e thuaja ndonji femije ta vesh ne gjume! Shifni veten tuaj atje ku jeni....ato plehrat mos i hidhni nga kati i peste nga ballkoni per ti bere kosh ke kazani i plehrave....se nuk jeni Michael Jordan...Qashtu.


tha nje shprehje te bukur (per rahmet) njehere anetari [xeni] : disave nga ju Amerika nuk po iu prish thjesht trurin por vet shpirtin! Sigurisht qe me teper e ka fajin mendjengushtesia e disave ne te kuptuarit e atdheut te ri. 

Ti i kerkon tjetrit te tregoj me c'te drejte kritikon Ameriken por une po te pyes ty me c'te drejt na dole ti ketu perfaqesues i administrates amerikane? 

Persa i perket atyre mendimeve shkencore qe shprehni do ishte me mire t'i ndanit ne kerkime te pavarura apo te varura nga institucione shoqerore/shteterore dhe ne kerkime qe behen per llogari apo me sponsorizim te Shell, Diesel apo te ndonje federate industrish te renda. Sic dihet kerkimet e pavarura pohojne per faktorin njeri kurse kerkimet e Shellit me shoke sigurisht qe nuk do pranonin dicka te tille!

Administrata Bler e ka pranuar prej kohesh rendesine e perkujdesise tone, te njejten gje duket se po konstaton edhe z. Bush me disa fjalime sporadike (si psh. referimi se eshte e nevojshme te perforcohen burime te tjera energjetike me pak te demshme) por Bushi per fatkeqesine e gjithe botes qelloi vet naftaxhi me administrate naftaxhish e pushkataresh!

Tani persa i perket atyre shkencetareve te dekoruar nga Shelli apo Diesel per veprimtarine e tyre (me te vertet "mahnitese") shkencore une vetem nje konstatim te vogel i'u them: natyra do 25 vjet qe te forcoje kercellin e nje peme, po ne nuk po flasim as per mimozat e Parkut, as per pishat e Kombinatit ne po flasim per 4 stine qe deri para 15 i ndjenim dhe sot nuk ekzistojne me! 

Ah po ne nje liber ekonomik thuhej se industria boterore ka njohur zhvillimin me te madh kete 30 vjecarin e fundit (kete e them per lajmerim dhe jo per t'ju refuzuar juve besimin se cfaredo qe ndodh ne kete bote eshte ose koncidence ose komplot i komunisteve te vdekur apo te dalur ne pension e te shtruar ne ndonje azil pleqsh).

Nejse.... t'ju rojne hekurishtet e plastiket apo kartonat qe keni per pasuri juve se kujtoni se ato do ju shpetojne femijet dhe do ia u bejne te gezuare  :sarkastik:  !

----------


## Edvin83

> E kam ven re se kohet e fundit ka fillu me u nxef koha, po sma kishte mor menja se o nxef globi, un gjithmone me menjen se po afro vera edhe po ngrofet veni, pale kom vesh ene bluze me menge te shkrutra, do te thote se o nxef jashte mase LOL
> 
> 
> Jan zhduk ca kafshe..?? LOL edhe?
> kafshe jane le te zhduken funja si kan bo noj nder njerzimit, mos te zhduken Lopet, delet, pulat, edhe gjith ato kafshe ose shpend qe hahen.
> Po hardhuca e zvarranike te qelbet le te zhduken se skan ca i duhen njerzmit.
> 
> 
> muncisht duhet te kontribuojme ne zhdukjen e ktyne zvarranikve 
> se sja del dot vetem nena natyre LOL


E shoh e ju duket per te qeshur, po fatekeqesisht nuk eshte ashtu sic mendoni, mos e merrnit me te tallur se pasojat vijne nganjehere pak me vone se sa mendoni ose nganjehere vijne shpejt sic po ndodh ne Serbi, Bullgari. e Rumani.

----------


## Toro

> tha nje shprehje te bukur (per rahmet) njehere anetari [xeni] : disave nga ju Amerika nuk po iu prish thjesht trurin por vet shpirtin! Sigurisht qe me teper e ka fajin mendjengushtesia e disave ne te kuptuarit e atdheut te ri. 
> 
> Ti i kerkon tjetrit te tregoj me c'te drejte kritikon Ameriken por une po te pyes ty me c'te drejt na dole ti ketu perfaqesues i administrates amerikane?


Me te drejten e taksapaguesit! Une jam punedhenesi i tyre! 



> Persa i perket atyre mendimeve shkencore qe shprehni do ishte me mire t'i ndanit ne kerkime te pavarura apo te varura nga institucione shoqerore/shteterore dhe ne kerkime qe behen per llogari apo me sponsorizim te Shell, Diesel apo te ndonje federate industrish te renda. Sic dihet kerkimet e pavarura pohojne per faktorin njeri kurse kerkimet e Shellit me shoke sigurisht qe nuk do pranonin dicka te tille!


Fakti eshte se te gjitha kerkimet qe anojne ne ngrohjen globale nga njeriu financohen apo sponsorizohen nga SHTETI!.( cilido shtet, jo vetem SHBA)...Shteti ka interes ne kete mes....Nje kerkim qe nxjerr njeriun si shkaktar te ngrohjes globale perdoret per te justifikuar rritjet e taksave...E kush do te guxoje te thote "Jo" taksave qe do shpetojne boten nga shkaterrimi?





> Administrata Bler e ka pranuar prej kohesh rendesine e perkujdesise tone, te njejten gje duket se po konstaton edhe z. Bush me disa fjalime sporadike (si psh. referimi se eshte e nevojshme te perforcohen burime te tjera energjetike me pak te demshme) por Bushi per fatkeqesine e gjithe botes qelloi vet naftaxhi me administrate naftaxhish e pushkataresh!


Bushi  ( nuk mund te flas per Blerin se nuk e di politiken e tij) nuk e ka zakon te bej me faj apo te favorizoje biznese e biznesmene per shkak te disa "shkencetareve" sharlatane qe kerkimet i bejne ne baze te sponsorizimeve shteterore. Burimet e tjera energjitike qe te mbijetojne pa ndihmen e shtetit ( dmth pa iu rritur taksat njerezve) duhet te jene konkurrente me burimet konvecionale energjitike ( nafta , qymyri etj).



> Tani persa i perket atyre shkencetareve te dekoruar nga Shelli apo Diesel per veprimtarine e tyre (me te vertet "mahnitese") shkencore une vetem nje konstatim te vogel i'u them: natyra do 25 vjet qe te forcoje kercellin e nje peme, po ne nuk po flasim as per mimozat e Parkut, as per pishat e Kombinatit ne po flasim per 4 stine qe deri para 15 i ndjenim dhe sot nuk ekzistojne me!


Mbase ne Greqi nuk ekzistojne me....Ketu ku jam une ekzistojne....Lere natyren ne qejfin e vet....Sepse sado ti e ideologjia jote ta kete mbushur mendjen se njeriu eshte zot i gjithckaje, perseri eshte shume i vogel perpara natyres.. As e ndryshon dot, e as nuk ka per ta ndryshuar ndonjihere dot.



> Ah po ne nje liber ekonomik thuhej se industria boterore ka njohur zhvillimin me te madh kete 30 vjecarin e fundit (kete e them per lajmerim dhe jo per t'ju refuzuar juve besimin se cfaredo qe ndodh ne kete bote eshte ose koncidence ose komplot i komunisteve te vdekur apo te dalur ne pension e te shtruar ne ndonje azil pleqsh).
> 
> Nejse.... t'ju rojne hekurishtet e plastiket apo kartonat qe keni per pasuri juve se kujtoni se ato do ju shpetojne femijet dhe do ia u bejne te gezuare  !


Puna eshte se akoma mbas 15 vjetesh jetese ne kapitalizem ti nuk e ke kuptuar arsyen qe e ben njeriun e lumtur.... Per ty e shume te tjere, nje makine, televizor nuk ka asnje vlere. Do te isha dakort me ty deri diku me kete. Nje objekt apo nje send nuk perben gezim apo lumturine....Por tia arrish te blesh  apo zoterosh nje makine apo vlere tjeter materiale te ben te lumtur...perkohesisht.
Ka dy kategori njerezish: 
1)njerez qe jane te kenaqur me pak....apo me shume pak. Njerez qe rrine e presin me duart ose nga qielli ose nga shteti........
2)Dhe njerez qe nuk jane asnjehere te kenaqur dhe perpiqen vazhdimisht ta gjejne kenaqesine duke krijuar e zoteruar dicka te re dhe duke permiresuar nivelin e tyre te jeteses por edhe te te tjereve. 

Te paret perfshijne nje game te gjere njerezish duke filluar nga ata me te meta mendore dhe dembelet  e duke perfunduar tek pseudointelektualet e socialistet.

Te dytet perfshijne nje grup me te vogel njerezish qe jane ose sipermarres e biznesmene ( ne cdo shkalle , te medhenj dhe te vegjel) ose shpikes e inovatore.Per shkurtim keta njerez i quajme kapitaliste.

Natyrisht, ti si majtist e urren kapitalizmin.....dhe kapitalistet. Por "harron" nje fakt! Qe kapitalizmi permireson nivelin e jeteses se njeriut ne cdo aspekt te jetes!  Nuk ka vend ne bote qe ka kaluar ose nga feudalizmi ne kapitalizem, ose nga komunizmi ne kapitalizem ku standarti i jetes se njeriut te mos jete permiresuar. Dhe kur flasim per standart jetese nenkuptohet dhe ambienti ku jeton!
 Provojeni atje ne Greqi....zbatoni ligjet e kapitalizmit te lire dhe ekonomise se tregut te lire dhe mbase ju rikthehen dhe 2 stinet e tjera qe keni humbur!

Sa per femijet tane....Mos u bej merak....Secili nga ne per veten( dhe femijet e tij), Zoti per te gjithe!

Te fala Toro!

----------

